# HR 10-250 keeps restarting



## The Bad Guy (May 28, 2003)

Today, while I'm enjoying my magical Sunday afternoon of NFL Football, my HD Tivo decides it's going to restart itself twice.

First time, I figured was for a software update, but I realized I don't have a phone cord plugged in yet.

I can't figure out why it keeps restarting.

Anyone have any ideas? Is the unit failing?

I have a backup HD and the image if it is, just no tools to put the image on the drive.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

What fixed mine with the same symptoms was to do a Clear Program Data & To Do List. Takes a few hours.


----------



## The Bad Guy (May 28, 2003)

hiker said:


> What fixed mine with the same symptoms was to do a Clear Program Data & To Do List. Takes a few hours.


I'll wait to see if it does it again before I do that.

It keeps trying to make a call every hour or so and is scheduled to do one at 7.

If it does this again, I'm going to force the phone call on my own and see if that fixes it.


----------



## The Bad Guy (May 28, 2003)

Happened for the third time in two hours about 10 minutes after it had scheduled a daily call that wasn't successful.

Besides clearing the to do list and the program guide, anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## The Bad Guy (May 28, 2003)

It is normal for a unit to schedule another call just 48 minutes after a failed call?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Yep.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

If you do a 'Clear program and To Do' make sure to write down all your SP's....cuz you'll lose them.


----------



## rbmoore (Oct 2, 2006)

The Bad Guy said:


> Today, while I'm enjoying my magical Sunday afternoon of NFL Football, my HD Tivo decides it's going to restart itself twice.


My system started rebooting - at least 10 times per day, probably more - around Sept. 1st 2006. Other problems included the "play for 0.5 seconds, pause for 2 seconds, play for 0.5 seconds, pause for 2" scenario reported by others.

Additonally, it would take over 7 minutes for the first page of the guide to show up, and many times the only way to get it out of a frozen mode was to unplug the thing.

Coincidentally, my friends system also started exhibiting the exact symptoms the same week (both systems are not hacked, and have not even had their covers taken off).

I finally resorted to a Clear & Delete All which took at least 21 hours to finish.

Upon initial startup, the system was still extremely sluggish, to the point that I thought it was dead.

Finally, after the initial startup was finished, the system appeared to be restored to its original health. I have had only the occasional hiccough/pixilation.

But, it has only been running for 4 days now.

BTW: I have not been upgraded to 6.3 yet.


----------



## The Bad Guy (May 28, 2003)

Well, I forced the call and kept the phone line in last night and it hasn't done it since.

So maybe that was the problem. Something with the phone error message conflicting with something else.

I don't really know.

But it works now and appears back to normal and I'm happy bout that.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

Well, the wife was watching the season premier of the bachelor, boom -- rebooted. Intermiddently I get a reboot out of the blue about 2x a week.

CLEAR and DELETE won't work for me because I get the "you better save those shows".. So it got me to thinking.... 

Fry's Electronics has 500GB hitachi drives for $129 after a $40 rebate. 

Newegg has a Seagate Barracuda 500gb (Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3500641A 500GB 7200 RPM IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive - OEM ) for $249.

What about just replacing the A+B drive combination with a new "A" drive?

Has anyone used Hitachi drives in their DVR? Should I use one brand of drive over another? 

I am looking for some ideas here....

Anyone got any, please chime in.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

IOTP said:


> Well, the wife was watching the season premier of the bachelor, boom -- rebooted. Intermiddently I get a reboot out of the blue about 2x a week.
> 
> CLEAR and DELETE won't work for me because I get the "you better save those shows".. So it got me to thinking....
> 
> ...


I don't know about Hitachi, but the Seagate has audible clicking when seeking. I'd stick with Maxtor or Western Digital.

As far as the rebooting, try the Clear Program Data & To Do List. You will not lose recordings but you will lose SP's, Thumbs, Favorites, Channels You Receive settings. Or wait for 6.3a as it should help solve the problem.


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

Are you watching something while it's recording? or time-shifting to avoid the commercials? Our 10-250 exhibits this Wecome - Powering Up - Please Wait issue when we try to watch something while it's recording. Not sure why it does this; but our solution is to avoid this scenario ... and let things finish recording. Just a thought.


----------



## IOTP (Aug 7, 2001)

Cody21 said:


> Are you watching something while it's recording? or time-shifting to avoid the commercials? Our 10-250 exhibits this Wecome - Powering Up - Please Wait issue when we try to watch something while it's recording. Not sure why it does this; but our solution is to avoid this scenario ... and let things finish recording. Just a thought.


Yesterday that is what it was doing. I was recording something on the back tuner from 8p-9p and the Bachelor at the same time. When the 1 program ended, there was a slight instant black flicker. Then 4 seconds later, "Please wait, rebooting" came up.

I guess time-shifting would indeed be your answer. I have received notice of the "6.3 coming soon email on the tivo". I have forced about 50 calls and not received the update as of yet.

I have been expiriencing long time issues with my 110 sat dropping off. So on friday I had DTV out and replaced the ms-85 multiswitch. The next day, I got seraching for sat signal. He was out again today, mentioned the swtch he put in was defective. I also have him recrimp all coax runs into the switch as well as on the ends feeding the receivers.

Hopefully that will fix it. I might try the clear and delete. As long as it saves my programming stored.


----------

